# Directv States "MRV Will Be DECA Only, No Networked MRV"



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Well what is the story on this? Im about livid right now and thats just the short end of it.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

If a CSR gives you an answer you don't like (or know to be not true), call back and get another CSR.

What isn't clear is if Ethernet will be allowed for just anyone who waives support, or only grandfathered for Beta participants.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

That's what they told me too. They said $99 for the gear, $50 for install, and *$50* because I haven't been with them a year AND my owned R15s get replaced with leased R16s. Total BS


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Where did you hear this?

I'd give them time

Per the DirecTV support forums:



> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10690615&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002
> How to Sign up for MRV if you are on Ethernet (not DECA)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

From two csr's moments ago. Total BS and I am far from done with this.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This is day one, and obiviously there are things that have to get ironed out.

I have been told, from multiple sources that there will be a way for you use to use your ethernet. 

As per the several other threads on the topic, the MAIN and PRIMARY way that MRV is being added, is via the full installation package with DECA. 

To use ethernet, it is going to have to be added in a different way and that way will be available.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am communicating and working with several individuals to find out, the EXACT steps that you need to do, in order to have MRV activate via ethernet.

Ethernet setup is the exception, not the rule.
The CSRs were trained for the VAST population of users, that need a hardware level upgrade, service call, and the VAST majority of setup protocols.

If the information I have is correct, your MRV will still work till the 20th, so there is time to have this straightened out with minimal frustration to you.

Sorry that it didn't go smooth as silk for you.
Once the information is available, it will be posted.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Let's keep this contained to the main thread right now .. You will be able to do this .. People TODAY have been able to get MRV added. It's way too early to get angry about this as the process is just getting started.

I've stated multiple times that there will be growing pains .. Patience, Persistence and Politeness are the words of the day .. It will take you far.

Please continue here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2453601#post2453601


----------

